

Ask HN: iPhone/mobile devs: Please help me by filling out this quick survey...  - klizmic
http://surveys.polldaddy.com/s/5E272885C166F4D1/

======
klizmic
I'm posting this under a new account, but I've been around HN for a couple
years now...

I just wanted to get a feel for how developers are approaching the choice
between native iPhone apps and mobile web apps.

If you could help out, the survey shouldn't take more than just a couple of
minutes max.

Thanks!

~~~
aditya
Will do - but please share results!

